# At Long Last... Cbs!!!



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

CBS News finally went HD! I just noticed it tonight. Did anybody notice it before tonight or was tonight the first time? It looks pretty good!


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Come to find out after watching CBS Evening News tonight, tonight was the first they went HD. At the end of the news programming, they were explaining more about HD and how it went from black and white SD to color to now HD.


----------



## Satsince1978 (Jun 28, 2007)

CBS had problems with the broadcast as they tried to switch to HD and lost sound. Then they switched to SD and had sound. Most of the broadcast was not in HD. This WAS a CBS problem and not local!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I've never seen a reason to watch CBS News, so I would have been oblivious to the fact that they changed. I've been seeing NBC News in HD for a long time already.

Oh well.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww, shucks. Seems like it'll only be CBS Evening News in HD for now. The Early Show is not broadcasting in HD, there's still black pillar bars on the sides.


----------

